# Some of my work



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Not even close to some of the rest of you. But here they are anyway.
Be nice please, my photography skills are primitive at best.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

very cool. I like the target- what did you do to create the circles? 

I've done stripes, but nothing that elaborate...looks like wallpaper. A lot of planning goes into that type of work- well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice stuff, pg! Venetian plaster on the last one?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those look great! Did you have a lot to do with the "design" or did the customer have specific ideas?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice work! Really like the first one. :thumbup:


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

ParagonVA said:


> very cool. I like the target- what did you do to create the circles?
> 
> I've done stripes, but nothing that elaborate...looks like wallpaper. A lot of planning goes into that type of work- well done. :thumbsup:


I used the 3m low tack (faux) blue tape to mask off the area just where I wanted the target to be. Then a made an "old school' compass with nail, cardboard and an exacto knife poked through the carboard to score the tape. 

The rest was easy, I could just roll the paint over my 'stencil' and peeled the tape off after. 

Probably could have found something pre made in a stencil but I am a cheap dutch girl at heart. 

Oh yes the stripes were a big pain. I am glad that job is done!!


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice stuff, pg! Venetian plaster on the last one?


Yup, Modern Masters to be exact. I wish I could show the polish on it though. Oh, well at least I have the muscular biceps to show for it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nice Stuff, PG,

I bet Hailey was really happy with her room 

(BTW, how many different ways are there to spell haley, hailey, hailie, hayley, haylie, etc etc etc) :laughing:


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

RCP said:


> Those look great! Did you have a lot to do with the "design" or did the customer have specific ideas?


 
I help pick the out the designs. I think that's the most fun for me. I went to school for interior design (please don't yell at me, I don't consider myself an interior designer. They seem to have a bad rep. in the painting world) and for some reason I ended up painting and faux finishing.

Most of the time the clients have some good ideas so I just have to steer them a bit.

I also help out fellow painters with indecisive clients.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

daArch said:


> nice Stuff, PG,
> 
> I bet Hailey was really happy with her room
> 
> (BTW, how many different ways are there to spell haley, hailey, hailie, hayley, haylie, etc etc etc) :laughing:


Thanks. I don't know if she was happy, they were on vacation when I painted it. Her mom liked it though cuz I did get paid.... :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Painter Girl said:


> Probably could have found something pre made in a stencil but I am a cheap dutch girl at heart.


well, it's funner that way, and more rewarding too.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Great work PG. I love the target room.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The stripe room is my favorite! Well done.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing it!:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Fun times! Looks good, I once did a VP on 3 ceilings in a house...my arms hurt for days.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It's good to get some creative work to do now and again. Nice work there Painter Girl :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow. I would not want to do those stripes. They all look great.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

well thats some really nice stuff your a good painter for sure


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice work. The smart parts is funny to me. hanging on the wall is 2 tippmans, a brass eagle and a spider. No smarties. I dig the first pic the most.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Painter Girl said:


> Yup, Modern Masters to be exact. I wish I could show the polish on it though. Oh, well at least I have the muscular biceps to show for it.


Car buffers work awesome and take about 3/4 less in time. None the less, good job.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

:notworthy:


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

onthecoast said:


> :notworthy:


Thanks!!


----------

